# Individual breeding pen size



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

How big should individual breeding pens be? I'm just curious to know for when I build my next loft.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Kal-El said:


> How big should individual breeding pens be? I'm just curious to know for when I build my next loft.


Nestboxes:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/plans-for-nestboxes-18575.html


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Nestboxes:
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/plans-for-nestboxes-18575.html


Treesa, thanks for posting that link, however, I THINK that Kal-El is asking about something big enough to put a pair of birds in permanently (or at least through breeding season) for the purpose of breeding. Those nest boxes are not intended for pairs to be locked in, day in and day out. 
I know that people DO lock their birds up for a few days until they actually lay eggs, but even that isn't something that I would do or like to do. Not saying it's right or wrong........just isn't what I would do.
As far as size goes, Kal-El...........IMO, the bigger you can afford to make it, the better. 
My pens are actually small little individual "lofts" sort of............I have 7 and each one is about 2 1/2 feet wide, 4 feet deep with an attached aviary that is about 2 feet deep and 6 feet high, with two shelves for two rounds of babies as well as 2 perches. I realize that everyone can't have something that big and if it wasn't for my husband, neither would I.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for correcting me, Renee, I gues the word "individual" breeding pens thru me off.


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

The Shrader breeding gazebo has individual breeding pens that are 3'X3'X3'...

http://www.silvio-co.com/pigeons/BREEDING_ GAZEBO.htm


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

I think 2' x 2' would be the smallest I would go and if you have the room bigger is always better


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

This is how Australians do it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRP5EFJlroU&feature=channel_page


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a set of the breeding cages foys sells. Kinda small but the birds are only in them for three rounds then there cleaned and left empty until i use them as a quarantine for auction race yb's before they go into the yb loft. then there cleaned again


----------

